

Concentrating solar power to provide baseload and dispatchable power - illumen
http://www.nature.com/nclimate/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nclimate2276.html

======
illumen
For me, this is one of the most significant developments in renewable energy.

It works at night by storing heat in the liquid. Brilliant!

They have also shown that it works at scale, and in different environments
around the planet.

